# Colpscopy tomorrow



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

So I have a colpscopy tomorrow and I'm feeling very nervous today , I've read the leaflet they sent me and I've had a little google so I think I am up to speed on what's gonna happen and how it works but I can't get this niggling doubt out my mind that something is wrong given all the bad luck I've had recently and for many years now I feel like this is just another one in the line of stuff waiting to be out on my plate. 

:/


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

I had a colposcopy a few years ago after having a bad smear result. It wasn't too bad, there were two nurses there to hold my hand and it was very much like having a smear test with the speculum, but they just have a look at your cervix and squirt some liquid on it. It's not the most elegant way to spend your time, but it isn't painful. I had a few punch biopsies taken while too and didn't have any kind of LA for them, but they were find, very quick - probably as quick as a hole punch or stapler. They sometimes do a loop biopsy where they take a slice off, and for this they do use a local anaesthetic - but that's only if the area is small, low-medium grade, or easy to get to.

Maybe take a few paracetomal a few hours before you go, and have some in your bag for a few hours after you have been as you are sometimes in stirrups/speculum for a while (10minutes isn't long but can feel it!) 

I think they say that of the people who have to have a colposcopy, 9 out of 10 have absolutely nothing there. And of the 1 out of 10, 9 out of 10 of them have mild to moderate grade changes or other benign issues like erosion.

Good luck xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you that's great advice I will definatly do that I think I'm just worrying about something being wrong because I feel like bad luck follows me but I know in probably just being irrational about it and once I get there I will calm down. I'm having it done because I have a lot of post AF spotting and also after sex so they want to rule out anything more serious which I understand it just feel like one in a big long list of things to deal with ATM.


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Hospital went fine the colposcopy thing was all normal she said there is a very small chance the smear they took could still come back abnormal but from what she could see today it all looked fine. And the blood test they did for cancer (ca125) on the cyst was all normal to.

Relieved


----------



## FLC2013 (Nov 11, 2013)

Glad it went well - I was had Colposcopy every 6 months for almost 4 years after an CIN1 lowest-risk grade abnormal smear (even though they are meant to treat you if you are on the list for more then two - go figure ), and while it isn't the most fun way to spend a morning, neither is it the worst. Hope you get the results you are looking for xx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you I'm sorry to hear that you had to go through all that  

Just the fertility stuff to deal with now.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

Ah that's good news honey. And i wouldn't worry, I had very high grade cells and my cervix was lit up like blackpool!   They had to take half my cervix away, and it was quite scary at the time, but even then it only delayed by fertility stuff by 6 months which wasn't so bad considering how bad it could have been.

Good luck, hope everything gets moving for you and that you get a nice surprise on the way xxx


----------



## treezuk (Jan 5, 2015)

Thank you cloudy fx


----------

